# 18 inch stocks on a 1lt



## Noname (Jul 3, 2016)

Hey guys. I am new to the forum and the Cruze. In fact I don't get my 2013 1lt turbo 6 speed till Tuesday. 

It has the 16 inches steels and hubcaps on it and I found a great deal on a set of 4 of the 18 inch stocks rim for this car. I saw the sticky on tires sizes but no one asked about the 18 inch option with the 225/45r18 tire.

Will this make a difference in the way the computer calculates speed/fuel economy? Does the vehicle need to be reprogrammed? 

Thanks, I look forward to being a part of this forum!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The overall tire diameter of the two wheels, the 16 and the 18, using the stock dimension tires is the same.

You can convert without concern.

Rob


----------



## Noname (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks so much! I am excited to get the car on Tuesday! And i will be picking up the rims in tires later in the week!


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

Your 16" will have a 5 X 105 bolt pattern. 18" will have 5 X 115.


----------



## Noname (Jul 3, 2016)

its a syn said:


> Your 16" will have a 5 X 105 bolt pattern. 18" will have 5 X 115.


Oh! So it is a no go then!?

EDIT:

Just did a quick google search and it says they are the same bolt pattern. The only ones i see a difference in are the Diesel rims.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

its a syn said:


> Your 16" will have a 5 X 105 bolt pattern. 18" will have 5 X 115.


Ya, thats not true, if they are the 18s that come from the RS package.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

All Cruze models use the same bolt pattern.........its a sin?......your info is flawed.

Rob


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Robby said:


> All Cruze models use the same bolt pattern.........its a sin?......your info is flawed.
> 
> Rob


Thats not true too, lol, Diesel use same pattern as the Verano and Volt, 5x115, but they are 17s.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You are correct......I should've said all gasoline powered Cruze models use the same bolt pattern.....5X105 regardless of rim diameter

Rob


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

I should have looked closer at the model year, sorry OP. My 2016 gen 1 is 5x105 on 16". Unless I received faulty info on that also. Any size larger than that was 5X115.


----------



## Noname (Jul 3, 2016)

its a syn said:


> I should have looked closer at the model year, sorry OP. My 2016 gen 1 is 5x105 on 16". Unless I received faulty info on that also. Any size larger than that was 5X115.


It's all good! I pick up the car tomorrow, and found the 18 inch RS rims for a great deal on Kijiji. Will be getting rubber later this week for them and putting them on then road trip to NJ! haha


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

its a syn said:


> I should have looked closer at the model year, sorry OP. My 2016 gen 1 is 5x105 on 16". Unless I received faulty info on that also. Any size larger than that was 5X115.



What are you using as an info bank? 

Diesel technically is a 2LT, which comes in 18's in Canada but only on the gas 2LT RS models. <-- Going that technical could throw anyone off. There is a set of identical 18's in Diesel bolt pattern but not on this side of the planet. You start going in to RHD territory and may as well go looking at Verano take offs if we stick to OEM wheels.


----------

